# Ogre-faced babies (Deinopis spec.)



## Stefan2209 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi all,

many thanks go out to german hobbyist Chris, who has done a masterpiece of work (at least in my opinion) with getting a wc female of this species to build a sac and figuring out all the necessessary values that are needed to successfully hatch.

Here we go, for the first time slings of an ogre-faced spider (or net-casting spider, if that suits you better), Deinopis spec. from Kenya. The slings are still tiny, they have some 7mm legspan (that´s incredible 0,28") and are, to my opinion, just plain strange. 

They just look like some piece of debris, as they hang on their next to invisible silk lines. They hang in there all day and just don´t do anything, as they´re strictly nocturnal. Given their inactivity and their over all just strange appearance, i was more than concerned about feeding. After introducing a micro-cricket, my concerns became even worse, when i could observe the spiders just escaping of the crix....

However, coming dusk, yielded a surprise: the first specimen was snacking on those crickets....
I don´t know how the spider captured the cricket, but apparently all of them have not the slightest problems with taking down crix, the next morning clearly showed two things: no crix anymore, but fat and happy baby-ogre-faces.

I really hope, we´ll be able to get this to adulthood, to get into breeding. Fingers crossed!

Here they are:

That´s just what they do all day, hanging around....






A very rare occurence during the daylight hours: activity






Yeah, they apparently really like this pose....


















Now, fellow-hobbyists from the US, it´s your turn to show off you´re very own US-endemic species of Deinopis. 

Greetings,

Stefan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2006)

interesting spiders Stefan,
but i was suspecting some more "action" pictures,... 
can't ya shoot in "night-vision ?" :razz: 

and what's the adult legspan by the way ?


----------



## sammyp (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, they really are tiddly. Very strange looking species, Stefan but well done to yur friend for breeding them:clap:


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi there,

guess "action pics" will be just very hard to get hold of, as the small creepies are really chicken-shits, with the slightest vibration on their enclosure they just "play dead", no action anymore....

Guess, you´ll just have to be patient, perhaps when (and if!) they´re more grown.... 

Greetings,

Stefan

P.S: That night vision pic is of course a different story, just think of a completely black square and you´ll know what i could come up with.


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 15, 2006)

Howdy, 
You guys get the coolest animals out there!!!  Maybe its time to think about moving across the big pond!  I think my girlfriend would be fine moving across the globe so I could have access to more spiders!!
Jon


----------



## syndicate (Jul 16, 2006)

very nice!any shots of the mother?


----------



## NewGriot (Jul 17, 2006)

*Deinopis*

Whoooooow!

That`s what I`m looking for since years.

Hope for many babies soon :-D

Congrats for your new spider!


----------



## LHP (Jul 17, 2006)

Stefan2209 said:
			
		

> Now, fellow-hobbyists from the US, it´s your turn to show off you´re very own US-endemic species of Deinopis.


Ugh.  Wish I could!  I in an area where Dinopidae spinosa should occur, but have never seen one.  One of the days maybe...

Lindsey


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jul 18, 2006)

LHP said:
			
		

> Ugh.  Wish I could!  I in an area where Dinopidae spinosa should occur, but have never seen one.  One of the days maybe...
> 
> Lindsey


Hey Lindsey,

glad to see you once more back here!  

Damn, you´re really lucky, i already envied you cause of the presence of those D. albineus....

... and now you´re gonna tell me, D. spinosa lives there, too??? Really not fair...

However, i guess they are indeed quite a challenge to locate. I had done some background research about those and got in touch with some FL residents last year, to inquire if they had ever seen such spiders. The answers were quite surprising: even with guys who lived since years in confirmed distribution areas, sightings had been rare to none. I remember one guy telling me, he´d been living for something like 11 years in FL and had seen this species exactly one, single time...

One other guy told me, though, that they were quite common around his home and garden, if one just knew what, where and when to look out for.

Fingers crossed for your search, as you were able to find that oh-so-well camouflaged D. albineus on that tree (yeah, i still remember those pics..  ), i´m quite sure you´ll sooner or later stumble across one.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## LHP (Jul 18, 2006)

We also have purse webs around, but I've never found one.  That is one I'd reallly like to see.  I've even had dreams about finding them!  I wake up all happy for a moment before I realize it didn't happen 



> Fingers crossed for your search, as you were able to find that oh-so-well camouflaged D. albineus on that tree (yeah, i still remember those pics..  ), i´m quite sure you´ll sooner or later stumble across one.


  It has been a pretty good year for spiders thus far.  A couple of weeks ago, I was in a canoe and found a D. triton on a partially submerged branch feeding on a newly emerged amber-wing dragonfly...right beside its' larval casing!  Took too many pics and haven't had the time to go through them yet.  Lots and lots of good jumpers too (finally found an ant mimic!).

I also finally got a hold of some white lady spiders recently!  Been looking for those since Steven posted pics a while back.

Congrats on your ogre-faced guys (and your spitters I might add:drool: )!

Lindsey


----------



## Wade (Jul 18, 2006)

Stefan2209 said:
			
		

> One other guy told me, though, that they were quite common around his home and garden, if one just knew what, where and when to look out for.



That's the key, really. I don't *THINK* I've ever seen one either, but it's 
entirely posssible I've looked right at one and dismissed it as Tetragnatha, which are so common I rarely give them a second glance.

If they're feeding on crickets already, I'd say you're well on your way, since feeding is always tricky with the tiny critters.

Wade


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi there,

i have to freely admit, that i just have my troubles with just how freaky these things are!  

They have apparently no problems with overpowering big prey items and are, unti now, much easier to keep alive than i had dreamed of. Just one loss so far, which i take for very ok.

The other four are doing fine, they just molted for the first time, since i got them and are now in the 2. instar. Did quite some growing, not gigantic, but at least "enough".

Some more molts and one will be able to clearly see the name-giving "ogre-face"...  







Now, that´s just too weird, lil chicken-shits as they are, but already know how to construct their very own and specialised web:













Wouldn´t have expected to see this such soon, but it´s of course well appreciated...

Greetings,

Stefan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 24, 2006)

Stefan2209 said:
			
		

> Wouldn´t have expected to see this such soon, but it´s of course well appreciated...


And appreciated you want to share it with us  

looking good :drool:


----------



## Sadistik (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice pictures Stefan Im getting some from Chris as well how are you keeping these at the moment?
I didnt expect them to take crickets and thought about feeding ants.


----------



## Sheri (Aug 2, 2006)

They're really adorable. Worth staying up late for.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Aug 5, 2006)

Sadistik said:
			
		

> Nice pictures Stefan Im getting some from Chris as well how are you keeping these at the moment?
> I didnt expect them to take crickets and thought about feeding ants.


Hi there,

i´m keeping my specimen in tall deli-cups (0,4L), peat-moss as substrate, some twigs to climb on, that´s it.
Humidity is around some 70%, temperatures around 25° C, however, they can easily tolerate temps in the 30° C, too, as i found out over the last weeks...

Really easy to care for so far. Just since yesterday first specimen started to molt to 3. instar...

Expecting to get some more specimen over the next weeks...

Why feeding ants, they take down micro-crix with ease, guess soon enough they´ll be able to take down a variety of even bigger prey items, too.

More pics soon...

Greetings,

Stefan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goliath (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Stefan,

How are the little guys doing?  They such cool spiders.

Thanks,
mike


----------



## Stefan2209 (Aug 21, 2006)

Goliath said:
			
		

> Hey Stefan,
> 
> How are the little guys doing?  They such cool spiders.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

they´re doing just great! Just yesterday they started to molt into 4. instar for my older specimen (have to admit that im as fascinated with these, that i ordered some more specimen 10 days ago....).

I´m very surprised about how easy they are to raise and to keep, there´s not much needed to make them happy. Growth is another thing, they just grow like crazy, 4. instar already make them have 1,5".

So far, i take these for really excellent pet spiders: easy to care for, fast growing and quite interesting looks and hunting-behaviour, what more could one ask for?

New pics and general updates soon...

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Goliath (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the update Stefan.  That does sound like pretty good growth, and I don't blame you for buying some more.  Hopefully we can get some in the hobby over here.  There are some natives, unfortunately none where I am.

Thanks,
mike


----------



## Snakefox (Aug 21, 2006)

they are really amazing What kinda of encloser do you keep them in?? Do they require a lot of ventalation?


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 21, 2006)

Where are the natives (to the US) located?

If they're around here in the midwest, I'll keep my eyes peeled


----------



## Goliath (Aug 21, 2006)

I know they occur in at least Florida and Alabama.

mike


----------



## knightjar (Aug 24, 2006)

Great spiders!

Where have you ordered your new ones from, Stefan? I wonder if they ship to the UK...?


----------



## Steven Gielis (Aug 24, 2006)

Thomas Vinmann is offering this species. I ordered some too :drool:


----------



## Bungholio (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello Stefan2209!

Have you an update of your deinopis?
I´m very interested on that species. How are your slings going on?


----------



## Stefan2209 (Sep 16, 2006)

Bungholio said:


> Hello Stefan2209!
> 
> Have you an update of your deinopis?
> I´m very interested on that species. How are your slings going on?


Hi,

my "slings" are doing just great. However, the term "slings" isn´t correct anymore, at least for the older specimen...., these just grow like there´d be no tomorrow.

My older specimen have now some 2" legspan, which makes already very interesting observation material.

I´d advise anybody who´s interested in spiders to at least TRY to get hold of a member of this genus: very easy to raise, very easy to take care for, at least the species i´m having here is growing super-fast. Next is a very unusual appearance, same goes for the hunting behaviour.
To round things up: they´re completely harmless and docile, if one is getting on their nerves, they just play dead (which is a sight to behold...)

Great spiders! Unfortunately excellent camouflaged, which means vice versa --> extremely hard to get hold of, if there aren´t captive breds available.

New pics as soon as i have the time to snap some.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## RodG (Sep 21, 2006)

*Fantastic Spiders!!!*

Hello Stefan2209.

Truly amazing spiders!!! And some very excellent photos of them as well.
Keep the pictures coming on these fantastic spiders!!!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 22, 2006)

Let me post a picture update of the Deinopis sp. instead of Stefan.


----------



## Bungholio (Sep 23, 2006)

Very great photo. How big is the spider on that?


----------



## Gordon (Sep 23, 2006)

I would say the body is about 1.5cm (0.6 inch).


----------



## Gigas (Sep 23, 2006)

:clap: Wonderful picture Gordon! show just how these get their name


----------



## knightjar (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow - it really lives up to the 'Ogre Face' name in that photo!

[edit] Just like Gigus said. That's what I get for not refreshing the page before replying!


----------



## Bungholio (Sep 24, 2006)

Very great photo Gordon!
Amazing spider! Where do you keep them?


----------



## RodG (Sep 24, 2006)

*Stephan2209*

What is the ultimate size of adult males and females for this species of Deinopis? Centimeters is fine. Such truly unique spiders!!!


----------



## Splintercell (Sep 26, 2006)

*deinopis*

Hi@all,

I agree, very nice pic.
I this isn't an ogre face,  what than?
BTW:
I used your pic for my desktop background.
I hope this is okay to you @gordon.

Kind regards, Tom.


----------



## Steven Gielis (Sep 26, 2006)

I think they get 6 cm span. I have six of them too and they are really nice and easy to keep.


----------



## Splintercell (Sep 26, 2006)

*Span: up to 9 cm span*



Steven Gielis said:


> I think they get 6 cm span. I have six of them too and they are really nice and easy to keep.



Hi, 

I have some deinopis spec. ex Kenya myself.
I am told that they can grow to a span of 9 cm, 
so about 3 inches!!!


Also,  they can be held in groups!!! Isn't that cool ;-)
However, you should *only put females together*.
You see, males do wander a lot around in the terrarium.
The chance of getting caught by a female, as a prey, is high.
If you only put females together, they will remain in their web.
They dont leave this web, so they dont come in contact with each other.

Kind regards,  Tom.


----------



## Bungholio (Sep 26, 2006)

Splintercell said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some deinopis spec. ex Kenya myself.
> I am told that they can grow to a span of 9 cm,
> ...


Wow very good information. Have you photos of your spiders?


----------



## Splintercell (Sep 26, 2006)

*pic's*



Bungholio said:


> Wow very good information. Have you photos of your spiders?


Hi,

I have Deinopis slings.
Since they are smaller than 
the once seen on the pics of AB,
I havent made any pic's till now.

When they get bigger, I will make some pic's.

Kind regards,  Tom.


----------



## Splintercell (Oct 3, 2006)

*Deinopis spec. pic's*

Hello,

As I promised, finaly some interesting pic's of my deinopis.
They are still small, but...

Yesterday, at night, I managed to make some pictures of 
my deinpois spec. while it was getting out of it's old skin.
The pics are chronological. It happend in just 3 seconds!
You can see the movement in time with some imagination.
(Or if you download the pics and vieuw them fast after eachother 
with a picture vieuwer ;-)

I was happy to be able to withness this event  ;-)

Kind regards,  Tom.


----------



## RodG (Oct 3, 2006)

*Cool Photos Tom*

I just really love these guys Keep us updated on these neat spiders


----------



## Splintercell (Oct 4, 2006)

RodG said:


> I just really love these guys Keep us updated on these neat spiders



Hi,
No problem, I will post more pic's soon ;-)
I have noticed that "some" of my slings are getting big enough
to be photographed. They are in the 3 skin now.
The body is 1,5 cm now, so a half inch. The eyes are good visible.

PS: Here is a pic of the eyes (I tried)

Greetz,  Tom.


----------



## Bungholio (Oct 4, 2006)

Very great photos! Thanks for that update!
As RodG said before keep us please updated I´m very interested on that species.


----------



## Glen Southern (Oct 5, 2006)

I aquired a couple of these little fellas: Thanks Tom.

I'll get round to some photography with them after a few more molts. This one looked dead in the pot but when I went back later that day it was just sheding. I placed it in a small container with fine vermiculite and some sticks and the following morning it had climed the stick and was webbed up and raring to go.













Even though they are still very tiny their Ogre-like face is visible. These will make awesome photographic studies when they reach ultimate moult. I really hope I have a male female pair in the three individuals I have here.


----------



## Splintercell (Oct 5, 2006)

*Glen's pic's*

Hi Glen,

Was glad to send them to you  ;-)
I hope you enjoy keeping them as much as I do.
The are very interesting spiders, isn't it?

I just wanted to say:  Amasing pictures :clap: 
They realy are. You can even see a sort of pupil
(iris) inside the eyes. (@all, they are just about 
8-9 mm body length. Amasing equipment.:drool: 

Keep on posting Glen:clap: 

Greetz from Belgium,  Tom.


----------



## Glen Southern (Oct 5, 2006)

These quickies were taken through the glass of the jar with no preparation on the day after you sent them. When they have settled in I'll put them into a marco rig that I use and get some extreme close ups done. They are (all three) suspended from twigs with casting webs ready. One has taken a cricket tonight.


----------



## Splintercell (Oct 5, 2006)

*super*



Glen Southern said:


> These quickies were taken through the glass of the jar with no preparation on the day after you sent them. When they have settled in I'll put them into a marco rig that I use and get some extreme close ups done. They are (all three) suspended from twigs with casting webs ready. One has taken a cricket tonight.


Hi Glen

Nice to hear that they are doing fine.
Also superb that one is already eathing.
(They left the table here when I sent them  ;-)
Nice motion and moves ai?

Greetz,  Tom.
PS:Cant waite to see those pic's  ;-)


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 6, 2006)

Glen Southern said:


>


the eyes look almost human! awesome.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 6, 2006)

Hunting Deinopis sp.


----------



## Gigas (Oct 6, 2006)

Definately not something i would like to meet down a drak alley! awesome picture!


----------



## syndicate (Oct 6, 2006)

wow these are crazy looking!


----------



## Bungholio (Oct 8, 2006)

They are amazing spiders! Please keep us updatet with photos.


----------



## truhlik (Oct 8, 2006)

i really want one of these:drool:


----------



## Raqua (Oct 9, 2006)

truhlik said:


> i really want one of these:drool:


You should have told me ... ;P


----------



## Bungholio (Nov 5, 2006)

Any updates from the Deinopis keepers?


----------



## Stefan2209 (Nov 5, 2006)

Bungholio said:


> Any updates from the Deinopis keepers?


Hi,

yeah, but just a very short one:

HERE

Otherwise not much news, still easy to raise and to keep. 

Apparently i have two subadult males here and three more specimen that are still too small to be sexed. The rest of my batch i gave away to Gordon.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## DJ_AlMighty_247 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey!

Here is an adult female, _Deinopis spec_. Looking for a male now


----------



## Bungholio (Jan 1, 2008)

First of all I wish a happy new year to all Arachnoboards members! 

Then my second question if anyone has tried to breed them? I had also last year  8 adult females but no males and everyone that I asked had the same situation. 
After a few months the adult females died of senile decay.


----------



## dtknow (Jan 1, 2008)

Someone needs to get these into the US!


----------



## whitehaze2008 (Jan 1, 2008)

*hey*

arnt these the spiders that make a web between there long legs and then punce there prey with it?:?


----------



## Blaster (Jan 2, 2008)

whitehaze2008 said:


> arnt these the spiders that make a web between there long legs and then punce there prey with it?:?


Yep, these are. Amazing, huh? A hunting movie, someone?


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 2, 2008)

dtknow said:


> Someone needs to get these into the US!


we have native species


----------



## Pulk (Jan 2, 2008)

Blaster said:


> Yep, these are. Amazing, huh? A hunting movie, someone?


yes, on youtube from both DJ Almighty and David Attenborough


----------



## dtknow (Jan 2, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> we have native species


In the hobby?


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 3, 2008)

dtknow said:


> In the hobby?


i would be most surprised if no one keeps them. you might have to put out feelers and wait a while

i know the local bug ppl around me keep damn near every interesting bug we find. try to figure out husbandry and what not.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 3, 2008)

Caco,

If you happen to know where in Florida they're located, I'll be willing to volunteer for the hunting expedition!  I have a few friends around here who would be more than willing to accompany me so I'm sure we would find something.

We did the Vagans trip a few years back and got 11 nice females.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 3, 2008)

xhexdx said:


> Caco,
> 
> If you happen to know where in Florida they're located, I'll be willing to volunteer for the hunting expedition!  I have a few friends around here who would be more than willing to accompany me so I'm sure we would find something.
> 
> We did the Vagans trip a few years back and got 11 nice females.


very cool man!


i will see about my local group's interest (i expect a few ppl (our "true spider folks") will definitely be interested.  perhaps we can exchange local species. i am currently searching for a sub/social true spider to start a massive colony cage. Anelosimus analyticus. we also have all kinds of other crazy stuff here


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 3, 2008)

I used to live in Cali, up till I was 7.  I don't remember much about the insects and arachnids there, so yeah, trading is always cool!

Here's a link I found...looks like (by other research) they are in Martin County on the east coast of Florida.  I'm on the West Coast, so it'll be at least a 5-hour trip and most likely an overnight stay.  Well worth it though if we find some!

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2006/7/21/213529/286


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 3, 2008)

xhexdx said:


> I used to live in Cali, up till I was 7.  I don't remember much about the insects and arachnids there, so yeah, trading is always cool!
> 
> Here's a link I found...looks like (by other research) they are in Martin County on the east coast of Florida.  I'm on the West Coast, so it'll be at least a 5-hour trip and most likely an overnight stay.  Well worth it though if we find some!
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2006/7/21/213529/286


from what little i have read, these are probably going to be difficult to find, even in range.  i would definitely wait until we have some actual locality info to go off of

i'm going to add my research to this thread here http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/about672.html


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool, keep me posted!


----------



## DJ_AlMighty_247 (Jan 12, 2008)

A new _Deinopis_ vid, enjoy! ;-)

--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_peM31m5HFA


----------



## Benegg (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi,
last year i kept one of this great genus, it was a male and he died at his second maturation moult:-(
Here is a foto of it when he was juvenil:






Looking forward to keep them again and hoply breed them;-)


cu, Benedict


----------



## Yareus (Apr 14, 2008)

hy,
Deinopis sp. 'kenya'


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 14, 2008)

These are some crazy looking spiders. I could stare at the pictures all day! :clap:


----------



## MalevolentScorp (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't know if I'll be able to sleep tonight, thinking about those eyes...


----------



## Blaster (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice photos Yareus! Are these WC females? They look kinda sub/adult, maybe gravid?! Would be cool. 
Greets,


----------



## Yareus (Apr 14, 2008)

Thx Blaster! She isn't WC. I think it's sub/adult. I just have this female, she isn't gravid.


----------



## Venom (Apr 14, 2008)

Lol! Only on an bug hobby forum can you see a thread titled "Ogre-faced babies" and get excited.


----------



## Yareus (May 5, 2008)

My female's egg sack, but without male.:?


----------



## Blaster (May 5, 2008)

Well, if she's really not WC, then the sac is infertile (unless we have a parthenogenetic species here, hehe). And Your spider is probably adult by now. ;-) Hey, the sac looks cool anyways.
Cheers,


----------



## Yareus (May 5, 2008)

Hy Blaster. she is really not WC. It's sure. She was juvenil, when she came to me.
Y


----------



## petrvs (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello

I would like to know about the breeding process of this Deinopis sp when you have them in captivity. As I have understand it that...adult females can go together in the same terrarium...and the adult male should be kept alone because it is a risk that females can regardhim as a prey.  My question is...When is it the right time to put them together? Is there some sign or behaviour to watch out for?  Is there anyone outhere who might be able to answer by own experience or knowledge I would appreciate it very much


----------

